# 12/22/2021 | AEW Dynamite - Holiday Bash



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Happy early Christmas, Kwanzaa, Hanukkah, Ōmisoka, Holidays, Yuletide, whatever the heck you celebrate to all my WF members! Bex is here to spread and channel more Christmas joy than even Adam Page himself. In this wonderful time of peace, compassion and understanding let us all join together to sing Christmas carols, drink eggnog (spiked with hard liquor), and put our differences aside and watch some good wrestling.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472405073871482880


















AEW will also have more information on the Owen Hart Cup tournament this Wednesday along with semifinals match of the TBS Women's tournament. I'm actually rooting for Nyla Rose here as I don't support criminals, yeah that's right Ruby Soho lives a life of crime. Remember when that poor sap went into Seven Eleven and Ruby Soho stole his car? I alerted the local authorities but Soho was never caught. Who knows how many other cars Soho has stolen! Don't support crime! Do what's right and turn yourself in Soho! And for the love of God will The Briscoe Brothers please show up and beat some FTR ass!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472310705944629249

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472281761644105732


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m here for the OC / Cole bloodfeud 

i don’t think Cole can handle the bigger, more ripped OC


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I’m here for the OC / Cole bloodfeud
> 
> i don’t think Cole can handle the bigger, more ripped OC


I agree. I honestly don't think Cole can handle OC. A few years ago I ran into Becky, Seth, and Cole when they visited LA. They were awesome and allowed me to snap a selfie with them as well as a group shot. I think people sometimes overestimate how big Cole really is, but anyway here is the picture I took.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> I agree. I honestly don't think Cole can handle OC. A few years ago I ran into Becky, Seth, and Cole when they visited LA. There were awesome and allowed me to snap a selfie with them as well as a group shot. I think people sometimes overestimate how big Cole really is, but anyway here is the picture I took.
> 
> View attachment 113492


out of picture at knee height.... johnny Gargano


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

So we're all expecting a KoR and Briscoes appearance here, right? 

Owen Hart tournament could still be a G1 style format, guess we'll find out more as we go along.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

At a glance I thought that title said “Ho’s Championship”


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

adamclark52 said:


> At a glance I thought that title said “Ho’s Championship”


It took me a second to find what you meant, but now I can't unsee it. Lmao. They should probably separate the T and B a bit more.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A lot of people don't like trios matches, but I think MJFTR vs. Punk/Sting/Darby is a great example of how to do a trios match. Two feuds merged into one, featuring three top babyfaces and three members of the same faction. It has a big match feel, kind've like the excellent Mox/PAC/Fenix vs. Omega/Good Brothers match earlier this year. If the Briscoes debut, that will be awesome.

OC's role now is basically to lose the blowoff match, so I expect Cole will win. Still surprised Hardy won the blowoff match to the OC/Hardy feud tbh.

I could do without another Britt/Tony seasonal party that will get interrupted (by Riho?).

The TBS tournament will have lasted two months by the time it ends. Too long? For a division that has had complaints about few storylines, I think they've done well with this tournament by creating a lot of mini sub-plots during it.

Malakai vs. Griff will be over fast and could lead to something with Julia or Brody King debuting.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Another week goes by of starks being wasted in aew, it's crazy how a guy like starks is ignored to even have a feud featured in the underwhelming rampage show and yet it seems like Jurassic express, best friends and dark order are booked every week to appear on either dynamite or rampage in an actual feud.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

How much longer do we have to wait until Cody is the TNT Champion?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think I'm most interested in Malakai Black's stuff this week


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I’m really not looking forward to goth Julia Hart if they put her with Black. Making pretty girls scary/ugly looking is just dumb.

And I also don’t think Black needs a faction. He was way over on his own as a legit ass kicker. Making him be a magic act with the mist I think has also hurt him.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> I’m really not looking forward to goth Julia Hart if they put her with Black. Making pretty girls scary/ugly looking is just dumb.
> 
> And I also don’t think Black needs a faction. He was way over on his own as a legit ass kicker. Making him be a magic act with the mist I think has also hurt him.


They put a mask on Anna Jay one time and immediately decided it was a bad idea. I am confident that Tony Khan will not have Julia cover her face in paint.

Maybe black cheerleader outfit and fishnets


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Corrupting a very young, wholesome female character is Heel 101.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Forum Dud said:


> How much longer do we have to wait until Cody is the TNT Champion?


Cody will bring tears to children everywhere this Saturday.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Liking this week's card. The Trios match should be fun, really looking forward to seeing how Malakai Black's story progresses. He needs to get that "main event player" feeling back that he had before losing to Cody and teaming with Andrade. Not that he's not a main event player, but the threat level that Black had before that loss has dissipated some. I doubt we see Brody King this week (they may drag out the House of Black vignettes a little longer) but we'll probably get both KOR and the Briscoes which is more than enough.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Tony and David…together again! I love AEW so much.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

yeah, this is a must miss. For those that play the ratings game, predict a low one.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm patiently waiting for Kyle O'Reilly here!


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> I'm patiently waiting for Kyle O'Reilly here!


Me, too. That’s what I want for Christmas!


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Only interesting match is the Punk/Sting/Darby vs FTR & MJF


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony says he'll have huge news tomorrow.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473376722972286983


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Tony says he'll have huge news tomorrow.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473376722972286983


I think we are getting the brackets for The Owen and a match for Battle for the Belts


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I wonder if they'll get Bret to speak given his heat with Martha. Surely he'd do it to honour Owen though. Bret's the only one from the '97 Hart Foundation still alive, which is desperately sad.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473430589843857411


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> I wonder if they'll get Bret to speak given his heat with Martha. Surely he'd do it to honour Owen though. Bret's the only one from the '97 Hart Foundation still alive, which is desperately sad.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473430589843857411


Would be nice to see Bret again for a short segment. I also didn't realize that the tournament ended at DON. No wonder people are saying G1 style, it's gonna be a long one. Personally, I think doing it G1 style would give away too many match scenarios or first-time confrontations, so I'd rather they just do a regular tourney and spread out the matches while building up subplots like they're doing with the TBS tournament.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

"Road To Holiday Bash" episode is up.


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

I finally get to go see AEW live tonight, let's gooooooo!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is literally the only 6 man tag in two years I've been excited for in AEW.*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Are we assuming we're getting MJF vs Punk on the first TBS show? Has to be, right?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Give me Wardlow power bombing another dweeb for a two minute squash and I'm good.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Boldgerg said:


> Give me Wardlow power bombing another dweeb for a two minute squash and I'm good.


Even better, give me Wardlow power bombing Shawn Spear. I don't have anything against Shawn Spears, but it is time for Wardlow to have an actual feud.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Prized Fighter said:


> Even better, give me Wardlow power bombing Shawn Spear. I don't have anything against Shawn Spears, but it is time for Wardlow to have an actual feud.


100%. I said the other day I see him having a mini feud with Spears before moving on to the big MJF feud.

I think he's going to be a massive breakout star in 2022.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Boldgerg said:


> 100%. I said the other day I see him having a mini feud with Spears before moving on to the big MJF feud.
> 
> I think he's going to be a massive breakout star in 2022.


100 percent agree. Wardlow has a killer look and this face turn has been in the works for a loooong time now. Subtle hints and jabs by MJF have been occurring for months if not a year plus, so the night he turns is gonna be beautiful.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They're almost at 5,500 sold for tonight's show and just opened some hard cam seats. There has been some pretty good movement (500+ in the last few days) as they were well behind WWE in the same building which did 6,700 in late November. At the same time, AEW were at 4,000 sold.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Lol this card tonight is laughable, unsure if I will even bother watching


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473716748343984142
Honestly, this made me laugh.


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

3venflow said:


> They're almost at 5,500 sold for tonight's show and just opened some hard cam seats. There has been some pretty good movement (500+ in the last few days) as they were well behind WWE in the same building which did 6,700 in late November. At the same time, AEW were at 4,000 sold.


Damn, I just checked and I barely missed snagging an opened up 2nd row seat. Oh well, chillin in row JJ it is.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

On Busted, Tony Khan basically said he'll announce Hangman vs. Danielson II tonight.

_Yes [I have a favorite AEW match of the year] and it was last week’s Bryan Danielson versus Hangman Page one-hour draw on Dynamite and it’s very topical. Not only is that my favorite thing we’ve done, I thought it was one of the best one-hour draws you’re ever gonna see. I thought it was a very creative way for us, when people ask, ‘What’s gonna happen in this match?’ And now there’s so much intrigue around the title, I think it sets up a rematch that people are very excited about and I’ll have more about that tonight on Dynamite. There’s been so much buzz on that and I announced last week here on Busted Open, it was on Friday with Mark [Henry] and Dave [LaGreca] as we were previewing Rampage.

He [Bryan Danielson] is gonna get another shot at the championship. Hangman versus Bryan Danielson II, I’ll have more on that tonight on Dynamite._


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

If stupid Ruby Riott wins, we riot! Funny how they introduced that TBS title around the same time she debuted.. its like they are just gonna give it to her, just look how she sucked up to that ref on her debut match 🙄 

It should of been Jamie Hayter ftw!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Tony Khan teasing surprise for tonight’s show


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473705937093509123

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> On Busted, Tony Khan basically said he'll announce Hangman vs. Danielson II tonight.
> 
> _Yes [I have a favorite AEW match of the year] and it was last week’s Bryan Danielson versus Hangman Page one-hour draw on Dynamite and it’s very topical. Not only is that my favorite thing we’ve done, I thought it was one of the best one-hour draws you’re ever gonna see. I thought it was a very creative way for us, when people ask, ‘What’s gonna happen in this match?’ And now there’s so much intrigue around the title, I think it sets up a rematch that people are very excited about and I’ll have more about that tonight on Dynamite. There’s been so much buzz on that and I announced last week here on Busted Open, it was on Friday with Mark [Henry] and Dave [LaGreca] as we were previewing Rampage.
> 
> He [Bryan Danielson] is gonna get another shot at the championship. Hangman versus Bryan Danielson II, I’ll have more on that tonight on Dynamite._


We will probably get it at New Years Smash, the 2nd match shouldn't be longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Gift-wrapped Kyle O'Reilly tonight methinks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473732545955221504


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’ll be watching hoping for a great show. I’ve been feeling kind of bored with their shows lately. Not enough happening.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> I’ll be watching hoping for a great show. I’ve been feeling kind of bored with their shows lately. Not enough happening.


Ive seen this said multiple times in the last couple weeks, everyone wants their car crash TV back lol. I do see a slight difference to your point though, the high adrenaline hasn’t been there for the last 3 weeks outside of Winter is Coming. Dynamite usually moves at such a crazy pace and it seems like they have been a little tame recently kinda slowing things down with longer segments.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Ive seen this said multiple times in the last couple weeks, everyone wants their car crash TV back lol. I do see a slight difference to your point though, the high adrenaline hasn’t been there for the last 3 weeks outside of Winter is Coming. Dynamite usually moves at such a crazy pace and it seems like they have been a little tame recently kinda slowing things down with longer segments.


I feel like when they were doing shows with a bunch of shit happening in every segment, people were complaining about that too LOL.

Although, personally I do prefer those sorts of breakneck Dynamites


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

This looks to be a great show, the only match I don't care about is Ruby vs Nyla.


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

Oh shit, a seat opened up in the second row on the floor right in the middle. Fuck yeah, I've never had seats this good to anything.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

GohanX said:


> Oh shit, a seat opened up in the second row on the floor right in the middle. Fuck yeah, I've never had seats this good to anything.


Have fun dude.


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

Anyone want my old ticket, totally free? Section 110, row JJ. I just need an email address or phone number and I can transfer it with the Ticketmaster app. I posted on Facebook but none of my buds responded and I'd hate for the ticket to go to waste.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

GohanX said:


> Anyone want my old ticket, totally free? Section 110, row JJ. I just need an email address or phone number and I can transfer it with the Ticketmaster app. I posted on Facebook but none of my buds responded and I'd hate for the ticket to go to waste.


Damn only if I was in Greensboro. 10 hours away from me lol.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Really looking forward to tonight's show. I think the six man tag match has the potential to really be something special.


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

3venflow said:


> Gift-wrapped Kyle O'Reilly tonight methinks.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473732545955221504


I mean. Cole/Fish/O’Reilly vs Omega/Bucks is so painfully obvious at this point, isn’t it?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Derek30 said:


> I mean. Cole/Fish/O’Reilly vs Omega/Bucks is so painfully obvious at this point, isn’t it?


Could also be Omega vs all 5 of them, where he'd have to enlist help from whoever the Elite are feuding with at the time. I don't see the Bucks turning back babyface in time for Omega's return which could be by Spring and seeds are already planted for Omega vs Cole. I would love to see this result in the next Blood and Guts match.

Undisputed Elite (Cole/Bucks/KOR/Fish) vs Omega, Santana/Ortiz (who could be feuding with the Bucks possibly), and another 2 guys.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Derek30 said:


> I mean. Cole/Fish/O’Reilly vs Omega/Bucks is so painfully obvious at this point, isn’t it?


Kind of, but is that a bad thing? I say this as someone who doesn't watch WWE/NXT.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Undisputed Elite (Cole/Bucks/KOR/Fish) vs Omega, Santana/Ortiz (who could be feuding with the Bucks possibly), and another 2 guys.


This could work. At some point, the Elite have to be broken up. They have teased an Omega split with the Bucks before. I think this partly depends on the timeline of Omega's return. With his various injuries, we could be looking at six months or more.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Derek30 said:


> I mean. Cole/Fish/O’Reilly vs Omega/Bucks is so painfully obvious at this point, isn’t it?


I think The Young Bucks have already turned on Kenny


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I feel like when they were doing shows with a bunch of shit happening in every segment, people were complaining about that too LOL.
> 
> Although, personally I do prefer those sorts of breakneck Dynamites


a run in after a match for the millionth time isnt exactly what people mean when they say nothing happens though


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473776863130492934
Pretty cool.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

I don't give a shit about this show.

Just send Hook.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can’t wait to enjoy the show tonight instead of bitching about the card on here 😄

Punk, Darby, Sting, Adam Cole and Malakai Black all in action? I’m in.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m not in a good mood. This show better be good or else…the old Mr316 will be in this thread tonight.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> I’m not in a good mood. This show better be good or else…the old Mr316 will be in this thread tonight.


You were the better face turn of the year 🤣


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Khan: "We have a surprise tonight!"

KoR or the Briscoes probz. If they get both, all of a sudden they'd have two more of the top tag teams from the past decade.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Tony Khan: "We have a surprise tonight!"
> 
> KoR or the Briscoes probz. If they get both, all of a sudden they'd have two more of the top tag teams from the past decade.


I'm hoping for Brody King, personally.

Malakai Black to destroy Griff Garrison and then Brody King in robe carries him off to the back.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Maybe Spears & Wardlow show up w the 🍾 finally to celebrate


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

Holy shit, the ring is RIGHT HERE next to me


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> You were the better face turn of the year 🤣


Oh yeah? Is there a thread somewhere about this? 😀


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> I’m not in a good mood. This show better be good or else…the old Mr316 will be in this thread tonight.


no Mr316! Stay in the light! We need you!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I’m on holiday and had a nice long sleep this afternoon / i’m wide awake - might watch this live in forever


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> no Mr316! Stay in the light! We need you!


Not in a good mood brother! This show better be great tonight or else I might be turning heel.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Gift-wrapped Kyle O'Reilly tonight methinks.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473732545955221504


God please no. How many more charisma vacuums can they possibly want? There's already numerous guys like KOR in AEW already.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It would be funny if Kyle pops out of a present but he still hates Cole and immediately attacks him


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Adapting said:


> This looks to be a great show, the only match I don't care about is Ruby vs Nyla.


Really looks lackluster to me but to each their own


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

We probably will get KOR but I am hopeful for the Briscoes. If them along with Brody King are planned then I would think that at least one of them would be held off the show this week to space out the surprises.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Fearless said:


> We probably will get KOR but I am hopeful for the Briscoes. If them along with Brody King are planned then I would think that at least one of them would be held off the show this week to space out the surprises.


How many more indy charisma vacuums do we need ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

KoR?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> How many more indy charisma vacuums do we need ?


The Briscoes have more charisma than the majority of WWE and AEW wrestlers. The only reason they've never really worked for a major promotion full-time is because they love their farm.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> How many more indy charisma vacuums do we need ?


I am not particularly excited for KOR myself. Found his singles run in NXT to be a dud, but obviously with his pals in AEW he will jump over there. The Briscoes have charisma. Not very familiar with Brody King.

The "charisma vacuums" line is so mindlessly overused on the internet that it doesn't have much meaning anymore.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> The Briscoes have more charisma than the majority of WWE and AEW wrestlers. The only reason they've never really worked for a major promotion full-time is because they love their farm.


i’ve never watched a match of theirs, but i’ve been watching these promos

gotta say, i’m starting to like the real heavy hillbilly one 

’you’re like a baby with a knife’


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony said some stuff tonight is going to come out of 'left field'. I wonder if he'll take the risk of a Flair appearance.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ve never watched a match of theirs, but i’ve been watching these promos


They're great in the ring and at promos. It's a damn shame tthey haven't taken the leap to a major promotion in the last 20 years. For a combo of ring work and character work, I think they >>> the Bucks, Usos, FTR and most other tag teams of recent times. Jay is better than Mark and also a great singles wrestler, but as a team they rule.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Christmas hype is through the roof. If the show doesn't deliver I'm going to borrow @THANOS Infinity Gauntlet and come for everyone in this thread.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Showtime! Better be good….better. be. good.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

go OC GO!

he’s smaller than you, you can beat him!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473716748343984142


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> go OC GO!
> 
> he’s smaller than you, you can beat him!
> 
> ...


Lol too bad the size doesn't matter here lol. Cole def doesn't drop this match.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Kyle to debut tonight and turn on Cole, calling it now


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FU, BayBay.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Cole wanted the bratwurst!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol I don't think I've ever seen someone counter an armdrag by just not feeding the arm before


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OC working that side headlock.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh cool. We get a Wardlow squash. Those are always fun


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

"Adam Cole needs to wash his hair" -Tony

Lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OC got a better physique than Cole. Lmao


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Adam Cole needs to hit the gym. He’s smaller than OC.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Cole needs to go to the Christmas party later today on dynamite and eat all the food there.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This all looks terrible.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OC has worked his gimmick into this match much better than at times in the past. They've worked a mostly serious match around it.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ugh, the F*cks of Youth.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Time to bring out the dorks.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

here comes the fuckery..........


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Freaking Peter Avalon has a better physique than Adam Cole.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Citrus fruit Cassidy


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Bucks Of Youth


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's the earliest I've ever seen Dynamite go to a break. Feels like they have an altered format planned.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Adapting said:


> Cole needs to go to the Christmas party later today on dynamite and eat all the food there.


Seriously. He looks like shit.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm actually really liking this match. Cole can be a sound technical wrestler when he's not in 20-man tag matches


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

6'0", 175 lbs:










5'11", "202 lbs":










Lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Geeee said:


> I'm actually really liking this match. Cole can be a sound technical wrestler when he's not in 20-man tag matches


boring overrated match


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> 6'0", 175 lbs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, boxers cut weight


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Adapting said:


> Cole needs to go to the Christmas party later today on dynamite and eat all the food there.


No he needs to get on clean diet and work out consistently. Eating more is just going to make him fat.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Bucks Of Youth


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Boldgerg said:


> 6'0", 175 lbs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adam Cole is not over 170.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> No he needs to get on clean diet and work out consistently. Eating more is just going to make him fat.


He needs anything he can get. If that means eat everything then you eat everything.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Send Hook.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Boldgerg said:


> 6'0", 175 lbs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m 6”0, 223 (Last I checked anyways). I can verify, the second picture’s stats do not match up at all lol.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Geeee said:


> To be fair, boxers cut weight


Eh? Yarde weighs in on the scales at 175 looking like that. Cole is 170 at a push and that's only because he's a bit doughy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Think the big issue as well is that Cole is looking paler than usual (Unless the lighting is doing it). That’s gonna make you look worse if you aren’t muscular.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Matches just don’t fucking end in AEW. Of course he kicks out. WTF


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Boldgerg said:


> Eh? Yarde weighs in on the scales at 175 looking like that. Cole is 170 at a push and that's only because he's a bit doughy.


Boxers weigh in the day before the fight and are likely much heavier on the night of the fight than they weighed in at

But also, I agree that Cole is not 202. Otherwise, OC is like 215 lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Good match. Would be great if Adam Cole actually looked like a wrestler.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

of course he kicks out of it


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> Matches just don’t fucking end in AEW. Of course he kicks out. WTF


Do a big move. Kick out. Rinse and repeat. 🙄


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh look, another WWE guy to join a AEW faction.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!

Kyle O'Reilly is HERE!!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That was MUCH better than I expected. Cleanly worked, good selling, dramatic closing stretch with a shock finish, comedy kept to a minimum and worked into the match instead of taking away from it.

Cole should go for the PAC physique if genetics allow. That'd make up for the lack of height.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

O'Reilly! There we go now lets get UE reformed and get Cole away from The Elite.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

BAYBAY[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Undisputed Era is REFORMED!!!.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW has more NXT continuity than NXT.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

When someone brings Fish to a Christmas party you know your guest hates you.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol undisputed era


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Undisputed Era was annoying


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Undisputed chants .


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Midget world order.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Kyle O'Reilly has the same mannerisms as Low Ki


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Undisputed shite.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Blood feud that just ended 3 months ago and they're reunited.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Great, now AEW and WWE have “CAN THEY COEXIST???” storylines.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Matt and Nick look like 13 year old's with fake beards on their faces, no matter what they do they just can't look like grown men.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

reDRagon vs FTR, Bucks, Lucha Bros, PnP


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I fucking love this show! Hot angle to top off the segment!!!!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ooh it's an Adam Cole love pentagon


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

How is Kyle able to be on AEW? Wasn’t he on Nxt Like two weeks ago? No no compete clause ?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Good start. Can’t complain.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cole getting away from The Elite is smart.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Ooh it's an Adam Cole love pentagon


Contract expired, not fired


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

DRose1994 said:


> How is Kyle able to be on AEW? Wasn’t he on Nxt Like two weeks ago? No no compete clause ?


His contract expired you can do whatever you want. That's only if you get released.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> How is Kyle able to be on AEW? Wasn’t he on Nxt Like two weeks ago? No no compete clause ?



His contract expired.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Kyle shaved his mullett


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DRose1994 said:


> How is Kyle able to be on AEW? Wasn’t he on Nxt Like two weeks ago? No no compete clause ?


Aint the no compete clause only if you get fired? Kyle didn't get fired his contract ran out.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I was never the biggest fan of Undisputed Era so I'm not exactly thrilled that they're all back together, especially considering they'll be going against the Bucks..


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't understand how anyone can be entertained by these generic looking midgets and their video game matches.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

JRL said:


> I was never the biggest fan of Undisputed Era so I'm not exactly thrilled that they're all back together, especially considering they'll be going against the Bucks..


A faction battle where my almost 6”1 self would be the Andre the Giant in the ring. 🤣🤣


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Well that was something.


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

Cole and his Prime Time Wrestling jobbers  

Look like someone who would get ploughed by Greg Valentine and Dino Bravo in a 3 minute squash.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The crazy part is Undisputed Era was leading the charge when Dynamite was beating NXT


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

The XL 2 said:


> I don't understand how anyone can be entertained by these generic looking midgets and their video game matches.


video games are awesome


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Da fuk is Tony Sciavone wearing? 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Yay, more boring CAW's in AEW with KOR


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bryan vs. Page on the first edition of Dynamite on TBS - as expected.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank god theres no Dork Order in sight, good keep Page by himself and away from those geeks.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I was hoping it was going to be Britt. 

Page is zzzzzzzz....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hopefully the Brody King guy debuts and fucks Griff and Pillman up


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Danielson/Page 2 in two weeks


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Hopefully the Brody King guy debuts and fucks Griff and Pillman up


Yeah i can't wait to see Brody.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Passing Triangles said:


> Cole and his Prime Time Wrestling jobbers
> 
> Look like someone who would get ploughed by Greg Valentine and Dino Bravo in a 3 minute squash.


Canada’s Greatest Athlete Iron Mike Sharpe would have owned them then taken 14 showers to get the jobber stink off him.


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Araxen said:


> I was hoping it was going to be Britt.
> 
> Page is zzzzzzzz....


Half the roster is zzzzzz now. They just keep adding boring CAW's


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Da fuk is Tony Sciavone wearing? 😂


Lol fucking Jaguars ugly sweater Khan really forced him I bet.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Geeee said:


> Danielson/Page 2 in two weeks


not bad for a company that doesn't do rematches


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Major pop for Danielson.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Adapting said:


> Lol fucking Jaguars ugly sweater Khan really forced him I bet.


LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Really wish Bryan would start using FICKLE! again.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

the_hound said:


> not bad for a company that doesn't do rematches


Probably gonna be another one hour snooze fest


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Major pop for Danielson.


And he turned them round quick.

Master.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hope the rematch goes 59:59.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Bryan's such a great fucking heel.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

who was it that brought up judges a couple weeks ago? TK clearly reading the forums


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Judges don't work hopefully they're not needed


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Page has no charisma. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> who was it that brought up judges a couple weeks ago?


AEW have used judges before for Jericho vs. Cody world title match, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Come on Punjabi Prison Match!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

are they going to run it back another 60 minutes on Jan 5th?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Bryan's such a great fucking heel.


He’s a great f*cling heel/face.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Judges: Ric Flair, Kurt Angle, Bret Hart


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Passing Triangles said:


> Cole and his Prime Time Wrestling jobbers
> 
> Look like someone who would get ploughed by Greg Valentine and Dino Bravo in a 3 minute squash.


You mean in a non scripted shoot fight? Maybe pro wrestling isn't right for you.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Come on Punjabi Prison Match!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very nice segment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Cash get his hair cut by the local drunk hobo?


----------



## excalibur41389 (Feb 5, 2014)

So in one promo Hangman Page went from saying he didn't feel like a champion and felt like a failure for not beating Bryan to he dominated and was three seconds away from getting the pin...

Now we will have judges ringside Brawl for All style in the rematch.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Those tag belts FTR have look like metal plates on a foam mat.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Finally, MJF. 😁


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Wardlow gotta turn tonight for Christmas.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

MJF.

Everyone's night just got 10x better.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Erik. said:


> AEW have used judges before for Jericho vs. Cody world title match, if I remember correctly.


yeah there was a thread about AEW not using them anymore


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tony Khan gave FTR these toysRus belts to keep them happy. Smart man.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I loved the frame there of MJF blocking out Wardlow completely.

AEW do small things like that very well.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MJF intentionally hiding Wardlow from full camera view is a nice touch.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the_hound said:


> not bad for a company that doesn't do rematches


well they pretty much have to do a rematch because the last one was a draw. Would be screwing Danielson pretty hard to not give him another shot


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow with another match on Dynamite, three weeks in a row...

The push is here, FINALLY.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how Tony Khan is finally realizing how to book Wardlow, only took about 2 years. Wardlow should've been doing this ages ago squashing jobbers.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

What is that judges bullshit? Reminds me of the "Impact Grand Championship" or whatever it was called lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geeee said:


> well they pretty much have to do a rematch because the last one was a draw. Would be screwing Danielson pretty hard to not give him another shot


Bryan vs Omega says Wait what? 😉


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Tony Khan gave FTR these toysRus belts to keep them happy. Smart man.


They're the AAA titles...


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow/MJF feels more DiBiase/Virgil than HBK/Diesel. I remember last year when MJF basically said his money is feeding Wardlow's family when Wardlow almost snapped at him. It's an abusive financial relationship.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Time for Wardlow to stretcher some dweeb.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Bryan vs Omega says Wait what? 😉


It wasn't a title match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

CovidFan said:


> They're the AAA titles...


Yeah but they look about as cheap and flimsy as some toysRus plastic belts.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Bryan vs Omega says Wait what? 😉


They will run it back for sure when Omega comes back from injury


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Erik. said:


> AEW have used judges before for Jericho vs. Cody world title match, if I remember correctly.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah but they look about as cheap and flimsy as some toysRus plastic belts.


Completely agree. My point was Tony had nothing to do with them having the belts.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wonder who the judges will be for Bryan/Page II

Muta, Arn and Malenko were the judges for Cody/Jericho.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Geeee said:


> They will run it back for sure when Omega comes back from injury


I hope Khan gives them 2 hours.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shawn Spears has a chair but he’s definitely no La Parka.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Wardlow with zero crowd reaction. RIP.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Too bad the captain didn't get an entrance. His theme is a banger


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

is that make a wish kid with wardlow?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

RIP Captain.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great fucking start and show so far. Hour one so far almost done!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

These multiple powerbombs are boring as fuck, bring back the spinning F5. Squashes aren't fun to watch when its just one move spammed over and over again.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

ImpactFan said:


> What is that judges bullshit? Reminds me of the "Impact Grand Championship" or whatever it was called lol


Dixie Carter should be one of the judges


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> well they pretty much have to do a rematch because the last one was a draw. Would be screwing Danielson pretty hard to not give him another shot


Actually, it is stupid to give him a rematch. The onus is on the challenger to defeat the champion. Bryan failed to do that in the given time. He SHOULD technically slide down the ranking system, but in Kayfabe, I get it.

Just terrible booking on that match. If you wanted to give Bryan a rematch, the correct call would have been to at least make it look like HE was the one moments away from winning.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473832275515162624


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Sammy is going to beat up that poor burn victim for some heel heat.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wardlow needs to learn how to make a squash match interesting and interact with the crowd. Go watch some early 90s Sid matches lol.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Does this promo really needs that goofy Christmas song? Holy shit…


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Powerbomb and leave works for him


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Definitely got something with the powerbombs. Crowd were all over it. 

Serious Sid Vicious vibes.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cory…


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Not at all surprised O'Reilly made the jump.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Dan Lambert crew needs to fuck off, they're just doing the same storyline over and over again just going to different wrestlers.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Get to your seats Marks!! Lambert is speaking!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Cory cured racism and turned Lambert face.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

There's one guy trying to get a what chant going. He's the real heel


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Fuck outta here with that Scorpio Sky shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The Kyle O'Reilly signing has pushed Scorpio and Ethan further down the card too.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wardlow needs to learn how to make a squash match interesting and interact with the crowd. Go watch some early 90s Sid matches lol.


Exactly, he just comes in and starts doing powerbombs over and over and over again and wins. That shits not fun to watch, Goldberg knew how to do squashes perfectly, he did a few high impact moves and won, he didn't spam a single move 5 times in a row.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Who is Sammy Gayvera?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

At this point Lambert and the two goofs are just boring, same OLD SHIT lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He's just rambling on


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I mean, Lambert isn’t wrong about the Cody stuff lol.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

he's getting fed those lines


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Adam Lambert just turned baby face


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Piling more heel heat on Cody.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lambert with the truth right there.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony is everywhere tonight LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dan is going ham on Cody. Too bad Sky and Page just ain't top guys.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Jamie being a cock block to Tony wtf.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

I agree with Lambert lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Okay, less talk, more wrestling please. Opener was good but we've only had a squash match since.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Tony holding that mic that way is suggestive of what he really wants from the oral doctor


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Cody needs to finally turn heel tonight and screw Sammy out of the title, the heat would be nuclear. I don't get why he's so determined to fight the audience on this, would you rather be a hated babyface or a mega heel with more heat than anyone in the business?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Dan is going ham on Cody. Too bad Sky and Page just ain't top guys.


Ethan Page is actually pretty good - I loved that little short feud he had with Darby.

But he needs to get away from Scorpio Sky and Dan Lambert ASAP - he doesn't need a mouth piece.

All the new signings definitely affected him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So far hour 1, except for Lambert has been solid as hell.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PAN-DE-RING.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

It's a little odd, but in a good way, to see Owen Hart's face on a wrestling program in 2021.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Tony is everywhere tonight LOL


"From the porta potty outside where Kip Sabian is standing by with Tony"

🤣


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Everyone's ugly sweater game is on point tonight

Also, I think it's a funny detail that Britt was talking about being an OG when Riho was the first champion. Some good heel shit


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Owen 😍😥


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man the Owen tributes always get to me, such a shame we lost him and didn't get to see him put on classics with guys like Angle, Benoît, Eddie etc.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

OWEN fucking HART.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Miss ya, Owen. I remember watching OTE ‘99 live. 😟


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Miss you, Owen.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This is good stuff.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if "EXCUSE ME" is coming out


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

AEW does REAL and authentic in a way that WWE simply can’t. They connect with the fans.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hopefully Ruby wins this one. Fuck Nyla.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

prediction time, this match is going to be shit


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Time to cook a snack. Hope this goes no more than 6-7 minutes.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

Botchamania

Sent from my SM-A526W using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That Nyla Rose sign is soooooo fucked up but I did laugh.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

“NYLA IS THIS GUY’S DAD”

lmaoooooo what a sign in the front row


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay, hour 1 so far has been very good. I'll give AEW that. It's been enjoyable overall. Not perfect but very good.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

AHAHAHAHA STUCK


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jacket turned heel


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Man the Owen tributes always get to me, such a shame we lost him and didn't get to see him put on classics with guys like Angle, Benoît, Eddie etc.










.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

the_hound said:


> prediction time, this match is going to be shit


Your a prophet


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Somebody needs to tell Aubrey Edwards to stop refereeing, Man she's annoying.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

ruby to join jacket time.................


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Definitely got something with the powerbombs. Crowd were all over it.
> 
> Serious Sid Vicious vibes.


The best part about Sid doing it was the fuck you attitude he brought with it. Wardlow isn't there yet.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

This match has been just awful so far. Idk what they’re doing


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

mdinca said:


> Somebody needs to tell Aubrey Edwards to stop refereeing, Man she's annoying.


Whatcha mean? That’s the Earl Hebner of AEW. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

twooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
forrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

during the pnp and she stops counting.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

I came back from taking a shit and this shit is on my screen still.


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Whatcha mean? That’s the Earl Hebner of AEW. 🤣🤣🤣


Hebner wasn't that over the top animated.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ruby for sure got the worst of that one.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

If anyone of you watched the Wendy's commercial I can recommend their fries if you're curious what an unwashed asshole tastes like.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Haing Nyla wrestle in a good old boy city was a retarded choice. The fans clearly arent into this at all. This is the equivalent of having a red neck country show in the Castro district smh.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Aubrey whispering to Nyla: “Supposed to use a chair on your opponent, dumbass.”


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Tony with the creepy old man vibes.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’ll never understand what anyone sees in Ruby.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Ruby some ho needs to end thismdamn match


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ruby Soho just ain't it. Put her back in the jobber status just like in the WWE, Tony.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That's the sort of spot that would've justified a rare countout. Instead, Nyla will get pinned again and her 'monster' aura, which is almost dead, will go away some more.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Big Booty Bex said:


> If anyone of you watched the Wendy's commercial I can recommend their fries if you're curious what an unwashed asshole tastes like.



Dare I ask how you know what an unwashed asshole tastes like to make the comparison? 😂


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

excruciating pain LOLLLLLL wins


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

What an awful match.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Every match has to have a false finish. JUST LET IT END. False finishes only work when we’re not expecting it.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Big Booty Bex said:


> If anyone of you watched the Wendy's commercial I can recommend their fries if you're curious what an unwashed asshole tastes like.


….. i’ve always wondered


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That wasn't the Beast Bomb but bad strategy by Nyla to do a regular power bomb instead of her finish

I think Ruby might be winning the TBS


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Should have signed Sarah instead for the laughs. Danielson's face.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Clearly a planned way of holding that microphone for the LOLZ, and I’d almost guarantee it was Cole’s idea.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Ruby just isn’t that great. She can’t even get a close kick out before 3 right. One of her kickouts was before even the 2 count hit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> That's the sort of spot that would've justified a rare countout. Instead, Nyla will get pinned again and her 'monster' aura, which is almost dead, will go away some more.


It's so hard to be a monster these days


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Nyla is like the Big Show. Both are treated as these big monsters made out to be unstoppable, but then do nothing but lose matches.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ruby looks legit hurt?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Destination trollolol, Ruby Ruby Ruby Ruby So-ho!


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Good finally


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> What an awful match.


Don't be sexist, that was a very brave match [emoji57]


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Ps> great show so far…. Except for whatever that match was


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> It's so hard to be a monster these days


Preach!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Should have signed Sarah instead for the laughs. Danielson's face.


How have I never seen this before? This is comedy gold. "Have you ever tasted gay meat?"


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Stone Cold Griff Garrison about to have his last ever match.

RIP


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> Me, too. That’s what I want for Christmas!


New Years Smash might be more likely for O'Reilly's debut tbh.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

Take a hint Tony, don't EVER have overly progressive bitches wreslte in red state cities again.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Ruby just isn’t that great. She can’t even get a close kick out before 3 right. One of her kickouts was before even the 2 count hit.


Yeah she has the unlucky thing where she looks more interesting than she is


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Should have signed Sarah instead for the laughs. Danielson's face.


Sarah at least is somewhat hot. Like that chick at 2am in the bar you have no interest in holding a long conversation with but is worth a night fling.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Big Booty Bex said:


> If anyone of you watched the Wendy's commercial I can recommend their fries if you're curious what an unwashed asshole tastes like.


I had those fries last week and knew they tasted like shit. Fucktards changed the recipe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I picked Ruby before the tournament and still have her as my pick. I think they'll want a babyface champ as contrast to heel Britt but not Thunder Rosa because she's the one who will dethrone Britt. I would've preferred Statlander but Tony seems high on Ruby.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ps> great show so far…. Except for whatever that match was


Who told you to enjoy things, be miserable


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> That's the sort of spot that would've justified a rare countout. Instead, Nyla will get pinned again and her 'monster' aura, which is almost dead, will go away some more.


It would be a real shame if Nyla lost her aura and they put someone good in her spot


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Time for Griffs revenge for Alexa Bliss stunt double


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah she has the unlucky thing where she looks more interesting than she is


Ruby’s talent is like her earlobes …. big gaping holes of abyss (sounds like a bad porno or a punk band)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

3venflow said:


> I picked Ruby before the tournament and still have her as my pick. I think they'll want a babyface champ as contrast to heel Britt but not Thunder Rosa because she's the one who will dethrone Britt. I would've preferred Statlander but Tony seems high on Ruby.


Surprising pick, I'm assuming Jade, but tournament final is a fair place to beat her and gets Ruby a big win


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ruby’s talent is like her earlobes …. big gaping holes of abyss


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I need AEW to sign Sarah Logan immediately and give her a live mic.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the_hound said:


> prediction time, this match is going to be shit


i fucking knew it, rose is shit unless she's in a triple threat or shida, ruby however is just SHIT.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Don't be sexist, that was a very brave match


Inspirational!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Deeb.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I just don't get the Shida vs Deeb feud. Like it's not bad wrestling, just surprised it's so loved


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Ruby a big win


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Solid Deeb vignette. Would’ve rather had Shida vs Deeb in this spot.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shida vs Serena isn't over? I'm usually against rematch spam, but as two of the few good female workers I'm ok with it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Inspirational!


Exactly!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

All I want for Christmas is Heel Cody

(And of course a speedy Omega recovery)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It’s Glacier! Wait? What!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DEEB VS SHIDA LIGHTS OUT MATCH. BOOK IT, TONY!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I need AEW to sign Sarah Logan immediately and give her a live mic.


I think she's cool. She's like a bad ass bow hunter live off the fat o' the land type IRL and I don't know how she never had this gimmick in the ring


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Definitely feel like Serena/Shida is going towards a best out of 7 route.

And I am all for it.

I think AEW could do with women's feuds that don't revolve around a title and they have great chemistry.


----------



## ImpactFan (Apr 22, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> I just don't get the Shida vs Deeb feud. Like it's not bad wrestling, just surprised it's so loved


I agree, Im sick of it


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wish there was more rap themes in wrestling


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why does Griff have Sable’s theme intro as his theme? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Surely this won’t go through a commercial break


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Is Julia Hart going to become Daphne 2k22?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

What Black is into


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

FrankenTodd said:


> (And of course a speedy Omega recovery)


Hopefully, he’ll be back soon.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Is Julia Hart going to become Daphne 2k22?


Luna Vachon 2k22, I hope.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Dark Julia Hart's gonna come out and throw a fireball at Garrison's head.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Wish there was more rap themes in wrestling


I was hoping when Shaq made his debut he would have used 'Black Superman' by Above The Law. It would have been fire!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Griff Garrison with the flying CTE crossbody right there.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Wish there was more rap themes in wrestling


Boomers would stroke out.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Malakai I think you grew out of your tights 20 years ago.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Never a fan of Griff.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Big Booty Bex said:


> I was hoping when Shaq made his debut he would have used 'Black Superman' by Above The Law. It would have been fire!


Way too hardcore for Shaq, but given the nickname why not lol


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Griff is the Marty Jannetty of a jobber tag team. 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good selling by young Griff. He didn't get as much as Dante against Malakai though.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Huge win for Black defeating the reigning defending undisputed Sammy Guevara Vlog Champion Griff Garrison.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Boomers would stroke out.


Eh fuck em, if they can handle women wrestling they'll live lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Main event is getting some time.

Briscoes, lets goooooooooooo.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Damn he got knocked the fuck out!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

3venflow said:


> I picked Ruby before the tournament and still have her as my pick. I think they'll want a babyface champ as contrast to heel Britt but not Thunder Rosa because she's the one who will dethrone Britt. I would've preferred Statlander but Tony seems high on Ruby.


Foolishly high on a Riott Squad jobber, ffs shes only known as just that fodder the Golden Rolemodels would squash every week! And ffs back in NXT, she was being squashed by the fucking Iconic Duo, thats not the resume of a champion!

Yes indeed, it should of been Statlander vs Hayter in the finals one of them should of won it to be the first TBS womens champion, but taking into consideration that this tournament was thought up around the time Ruby debuted, it is coming off as just that Tony Clown is just giving her a belt. 🙄


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Malakai could've beaten the Blondes in a 2 v 1 so didn't need Brody King yet.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Griff is the Marty Jannetty of a jobber tag team. 😂


At least Jannetty could work.


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> What Black is into


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Foolishly high on a Riott Squad jobber, ffs shes only known as just that fodder the Golden Rolemodels would squash every week! And ffs back in NXT, she was being squashed by the fucking Iconic Duo, thats not the resume of a champion!
> 
> Yes indeed, it should of been Statlander vs Hayter in the finals one of them should of won it to be the first TBS womens champion, but taking into consideration that this tournament was thought up around the time Ruby debuted, it is coming off as just that Tony Clown is just giving her a belt. 🙄


tldr 


Jades winning.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Not getting my hopes up for the Briscoes but will mark the fuck out if they become All Elite. AEW would have tag programs for the next three years.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Clearly the next step in this program is Brian Pillman misting Malakai Black's face, and turning Black into a frat boy. Long-term storytelling.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Malakai could've beaten the Blondes in a 2 v 1 so didn't need Brody King yet.


They could have added Julia Hart too and Malakai would still win.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ockap said:


>


As a metal fan of all kinds, black metal is a shit genre. No offense black metal fans.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Adapting said:


> tldr
> 
> 
> Jades winning.


Lord help us if Ruby does lol.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wow, a Private Party sighting.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> As a metal fan of all kinds, black metal is a shit genre. No offense black metal fans.



That’s racist! 🤨🤨


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Dork Order today? Impressed. 🧐


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Is Quen back from injury?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Remember when everyone was excited about Matt Hardy being done with this shit? Fun times.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Pound that ass… hmm alright cool lol


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I think she's cool. She's like a bad ass bow hunter live off the fat o' the land type IRL and I don't know how she never had this gimmick in the ring


At least Sarah Logan would be back to Crazy Mary Dobson, of the Riott jobbers she was always ok, definitely better than the other two jobbers from that squad, Liv and Ruby were always just a bunch of entitled whiny jobbers! I never seen Logan whine on Social Media as much as the other two.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> That’s racist! 🤨🤨


I just realized how unintentionally racist that sounds. Black metal as in the genre of music is bad in my opinion. Lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian's been promo training Jack.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i thought aew didn't use scripts? why is hardy reading a auto cue?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Does Matt Hardy know what "pound that ass" means


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Pound that ass and wrestlers in tights shouldn't be in the same sentence.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Pound that ass he said!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Jungle Boy getting more confident on the mic - good to see.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Gonna cancel my Christmas plans for Hook’s match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jim Ross Bah Gawd


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

HOOK with the pop.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I just realized how unintentionally racist that sounds. Black metal as in the genre of music is bad in my opinion. Lol


I know i’m messing with ya lol.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

JR will be back to call Hangman the WWE Champion.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The newly formed trio. Sure, sure…


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did Marko Stunt evolve into Christian?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Jungle Boy is definitely improving! He seems a lot more confident.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No Tully? LOL


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

IT’S STING[emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji1316][emoji146]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Geeee said:


> Does Matt Hardy know what "pound that ass" means


Gotta bring in the ratings somehow I guess.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sting wearing a CM Punk shirt. The timelines are bleeding together


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sting 😍😍😍


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why does Sting have Punk's logos plastered all over him?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Sting really does love Punk.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

No joke - when I watch Griff, I feel like we’re watching Edge at the start if his career

Kid is tall, athletic and will only get better


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

GOOD ONE Taz!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Griff is the Marty Jannetty of a jobber tag team. 😂


Since she was the one fired, that would make Ruby Riott the Marty Jannetty to a dumb bimbo such as Liv Morgan and the squad was named after her 😂

How tf is Ruby Soho a credible contender to win the tournament?! She sucks!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Glad JR is doing well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Sting wearing a CM Punk shirt. The timelines are bleeding together


It's the multiverse, clearly.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

A true all star trio. PAINTED PUNK!


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> How many more indy charisma vacuums do we need ?


You think jay briscoe has no charisma? That's funny


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

CM Sting


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Surfer Punk.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Its CM Sting!


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Punk's got a mark on his back. I wonder if he wrestled Ryback recently..


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Nearly 30 minutes left. Big angle to end?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sting is still a pretty big bastard for his age.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I know Sting is here most weeks, but I marked out extra tonight. Legend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So its Confirmed? CM PUNK was the fake sting in WCW?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Shout out to Punk for getting to live a dream, but he looks dumb


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the homeless crew vs the rainbow express


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Holy shit I stepped away from the screen for a bit and I thought I had gone back in time when I seen 1999 WCW Sting.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


That job is reserved for Anna Jay


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

They are pretty much just booking Sting for the Christmas snow 😂


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Tazz shitting all over Tony. I think Tony even probably got perturbed lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

At first, I thought it was Warrior paint and a reference to this lol.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

It's 2021 and we have Sting and Cm Punk tagging together wild fucking times


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that punk slap completely missed him


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

This is CM Punk dressed up as Sting fighting Dax Harwood dressed as a banana. 

Wrestling is wild man.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Tazz shitting all over Tony. I think Tony even probably got perturbed lol.


Tazz is that heel commentary thats been missing for a while. 

Definitely better than stupid Micheal Cole!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> That job is reserved for Anna Jay


Anna Jay is pegging Jungle Boy? Oh my!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Sting looks sick.

Punk tho... lol.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

What happened to Darby? Was he assaulted with a bottle of ink?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sting can still move fast AF


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Embarrass him Sting! Embarrass him!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Sting looks sick.
> 
> Punk tho... lol.


Punk's has to be a DIY job or the make up artists hate him


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> At first, I thought it was Warrior paint and a reference to this lol.


I thought it too, but Warrior had the bat style face paint. Punk definitely got Sting's original paint.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Punk's has to be a DIY job or the make up artists hate him


Make up artist? Nah, Punk did that himself. 🤣


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This should be for the AEW Trios Title. Trios Title >>> TBS Title


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Da fuk am I watching.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Punk's has to be a DIY job or the make up artists hate him


I've seen the makeup artists AEW uses most of them look like 19, they probably weren't around back when Sting was big in 1845.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Phew! JUST avoided the ref's ten-count!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is fantastic stuff! 😂


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

That was a nasty dive!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn Darby shooting like a bullet LMFAO


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Big Booty Bex said:


> I've seen the makeup artists AEW uses most of them look like 19, they probably weren't around back when Sting was big in 1845.


1845? That was the back half of his prime!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Gaaaah Dayum Darbys suicide dive always looks sick.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

That is so much star power


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Darby is incredible entertainment.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LOL Punk and MJF getting their cardio in live on TNT


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF trying to gas out Punk. Lmao


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Make up artist? Nah, Punk did that himself. [emoji1787]


And you know he asked Sting if he liked it [emoji23]


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

I'm sure it's been said before but Darby winning the World Title is going to be one hell of a story when it happens


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That was. Creative way to be a coward and tag out lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Is this seriously going another 20 minutes? or is there something else after this?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I like how Taz remembers who Team Taz have feuded with. Jericho doesn't give a fuck and praises guys whose mother's he was dissing two years ago.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> And you know he asked Sting if he liked it [emoji23]


CM Punk: "hey sting look at my face paint, just like you. You like it?"

Sting: "ummm yeeeea-ah... Erm grrreat job kid. Looks ummm great."


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Is this seriously going another 20 minutes? or is there something else after this?


It's a surprise!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Is this seriously going another 20 minutes? or is there something else after this?



Darby has like 8 more crash and burns in him.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Is this seriously going another 20 minutes? or is there something else after this?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Booty Bex said:


> It's a surprise!


Hook clears the ring!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> CM Punk: "hey sting look at my face paint, just like you. You like it?"
> 
> Sting: "ummm yeeeea-ah... Erm grrreat job kid. Looks ummm great."


Word for word lol


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Jesus how many times has Darby died now?


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Erik. said:


>


He looks like Osama Bin Laden


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> I like how Taz remembers who Team Taz have feuded with. Jericho doesn't give a fuck and praises guys whose mother's he was dissing two years ago.


I'm gonna miss Taz on Dynamite commentary when JR comes back


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

Firefromthegods said:


> You think jay briscoe has no charisma? That's funny


Actually i really don't know much about them but KOR is snoozeville lol


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> CM Punk: "hey sting look at my face paint, just like you. You like it?"
> 
> Sting: "ummm yeeeea-ah... Erm grrreat job kid. Looks ummm great."


you just know Punk said that shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Darby is one of the great modern babyfaces in peril. Ricky Morton will be watching with approval.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Geeee said:


> I'm gonna miss Taz on Dynamite commentary when JR comes back


Taz is great lol. Just roasting everyone the entire time, love it.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

SAMCRO said:


> Is this seriously going another 20 minutes? or is there something else after this?


The Briscoes babyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I really hope they keep Taz on commentary.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Seriously though I always liked the Briscoes. Especially Jay Briscoe he's great at promos. Mark Briscoe is more of the comedic guy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> The Briscoes babyyyyy!!!!!


I hope, been dying to see them outside of ROH for a decade now lol.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> He looks like Osama Bin Laden


Jay cuts way better promos tbh


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> CM Punk: "hey sting look at my face paint, just like you. You like it?"
> 
> Sting: "ummm yeeeea-ah... Erm grrreat job kid. Looks ummm great."


Punk actually looks dope with face paint. Makes him look like a 90's star


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's actually incredible how good Sting is.

Fair play.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

62 year old Sting better than half the roster in the ring. Crazy lol.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

I like how Sting just casually lets MJF come into the ring and attack Sting.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Ouzen said:


> Jay cuts way better promos tbh


Word. Bin Laden promos are trash. Can't understand what he's saying.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sting is better in the ring than during his TNA run.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I hope, been dying to see them outside of ROH for a decade now lol.


Yup have heard great things about them forever, would be cool to see the hype on a regular basis.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This is such a classical formula match and perfect for the location. Just a lot of fun.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Adapting said:


> 62 year old Sting better than half the roster in the ring. Crazy lol.


It's not crazy, just logic.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Sting is better in the ring than during his TNA run.


Maybe his last year there


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Briscoes looks like a couple of Enzo Amores 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Sting is better in the ring than during his TNA run.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sting just collapsed from exhaustion. After the slam. Maybe he's just selling


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good one lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sting has worked his ass off here. It must be very challenging at his age.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Great recovery by Punk.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Nice recovery Punk. Little slip on the springboard


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Did Punk botch going off the top rope?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> At least Sarah Logan would be back to Crazy Mary Dobson, of the Riott jobbers she was always ok, definitely better than the other two jobbers from that squad, Liv and Ruby were always just a bunch of entitled whiny jobbers! I never seen Logan whine on Social Media as much as the other two.


You said jobber far too many times for anyone to take what you said seriously.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Sting has worked his ass off here. It must be very challenging at his age.


When he collapsed after the body-slam, I don't think that was all selling.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Punk wearing his old red kickpads from his ECW days lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sting looks spent. I wouldn't tag him back in


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Adapting said:


> Taz is great lol. Just roasting everyone the entire time, love it.


I mean without Taz, who's gonna say "right in the yambag"


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

FTR are very athletic for guys with "dad bods".


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Sting needs a nap. It’s his bed time anyways.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They seriously missed a table spot?


----------



## Derek30 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lots of kids in the crowd. Good sign for AEW.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

lol something crazy must’ve happened off screen. Pans to a shot of a destroyed, flipped over table


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This has been a very good match.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> You said jobber far too many times for anyone to take what you said seriously.


You cant mention Riott Squad without saying jobbers because thats what they were, thats what Ruby Soho is! 😂


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Five minutes left, preparing Infinity Gauntlet.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

John Cena must have gone through a table!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Jesus christ Sting almost broke MJF's neck there.


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh shit, that was a bad landing for MJF.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> John Cena must have gone through a table!


That was little Jimmy!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why does Sting keep no selling stuff lol


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Sting is a crazy old bastard. Looks like he’s about to die of exhaustion but pulling off some dope stuff


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Sting is insane!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MJF is dead.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

christ his neck is fucked up


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sting what are you doiiiiing


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great to see this young whipper snapper Sting getting all this spotlight and focus, he really needs it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Time's almost up.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

STING IS A MAD MAN!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

He's going all out, that looked bad for MJF for a second


----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Great to see this young whipper snapper Sting getting all this spotlight and focus, he really needs it.


Sting is a legend, just stop with that talk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

MJF got fucking spiked on his head. Insane!


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Why does Sting keep no selling stuff lol


Because that's Sting's workrate, he's been wrestling like that since TNA days 😂


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

That was a really good, really fun main event.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Think Dax thought MJF is fucked


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Great to see this young whipper snapper Sting getting all this spotlight and focus, he really needs it.


Great to see you still doing nothing but crying like a bitch


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

BestInTheWorld22 said:


> Sting is a legend, just stop with that talk


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> He's going all out, that looked bad for MJF for a second


Seriously, they need to carefully examine him backstage after that, regardless of what he tells them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Guess no #DemBoyz this week.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

SAMCRO said:


> Great to see this young whipper snapper Sting getting all this spotlight and focus, he really needs it.


In five years, he will make a fine prospect at the WWE Performance Center.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BestInTheWorld22 (Nov 25, 2021)

That was a fantastic main event


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


>


Poooooor old mann 😂


----------



## Mindy_Macready (Jun 12, 2014)

I thought MJF was legal person :O


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Wasnt looking forward to the match, but it was fun as hell if I'm honest


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Shit did I miss KOR at the start...did he air guitar?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

that was an entertaining Dynamite. I hope that son of a bitch MJF is ok


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That was


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

You have to do the happy ending on a Christmas show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Mindy_Macready said:


> I thought MJF was legal person :O


This is AEW. They don’t care lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Great to see you still doing nothing but crying like a bitch


Wow overreact much?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Amazing to think not to long ago his career was over and now at 62 he looks better than some half his age


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Because that's Sting's workrate, he's been wrestling like that since TNA days 😂


He's been no selling stuff since 1991.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

If putting Sting in the main event didnt work for TNA, what makes Tony Clown think its going to work for AEW?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Wow overreact much?


Does the truth hurt that bad?


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Trophies said:


> Shit did I miss KOR at the start...did he air guitar?


He strutted a lot. Fully declared himself as a heel.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddamn Stinger getting all of the classic Sting spots in the Greensboro Coliseum will never not pop me.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> If putting Sting in the main event didnt work for TNA, what makes Tony Clown think its going to work for AEW?


Cry more


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Does the truth hurt that bad?


Lol i make 1 sarcastic comment about Sting and i'm crying like a bitch? ok buddy, you need to stop taking this shit so seriously, you must be such a peasant person to be around.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That was a pretty good holiday episode of wrestling, tbh.

Main event was ridiculously fun.

Guess I'll have to wait another week to hopefully see the Briscoes - maybe they'll save them for the TBS debut.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> Cry more


Couple months ago that dude was complaining about WWE and praising AEW and now he's shitting on everything. Lol.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i make 1 sarcastic comment about Sting and i'm crying like a bitch? ok buddy, you need to stop taking this shit so seriously, you must be such a peasant person to be around.


Yet youre the one who constantly bitches about a show your not being forced to watch


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I loved this match:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473851406838870022*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Big Booty Bex said:


> View attachment 113617


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> He's been no selling stuff since 1991.


He was always outsold by Hulk Hogan.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

MrMeeseeks said:


> Yet youre the one who constantly bitches about a show your not being forced to watch


What the fuck are you on about? i clearly put over the first hour, am i not allowed to say anything i think thats not putting something over? Whatever dude i'm done.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Yo


Trophies said:


> Why does Sting keep no selling stuff lol


Tell me you’re under 18 and/or only watched WWE without telling me you’re under 18 and/or only watched WWE.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> That was


And still no Cage


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

FrankenTodd said:


> you just know Punk said that shit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just like everyone of us little Stingers used to do in the early 90s!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Adapting said:


> Couple months ago that dude was complaining about WWE and praising AEW and now he's shitting on everything. Lol.


The only way to sound smart is to be negative, didn't you get the memo?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

That was a fun old school main event with the babyfaced winning and the crowd going home happy - good for a holiday episode


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

bdon said:


> Yo
> 
> Tell me you’re under 18 and/or only watched WWE without telling me you’re under 18 and/or only watched WWE.


Mostly watched WWE lol well over 18


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall a very solid show tonight.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Good show, could‘ve done with less Nyla v Ruby…. But whatchu gonna do


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Great first hour, 2nd hour kinda went a bit downhill with the Nyla Rose match and boring Wardlow squash and the tag went on a bit too long, but overall not a bad show.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> That was a fun old school main event with the babyfaced winning and the crowd going home happy - good for a holiday episode












Don't forget Sting! Because what is better than one Sting? Two Stings!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Good show, could‘ve done with less Nyla v Ruby…. But whatchu gonna do


Best part of the whole match was Nyla Rose flipping the bird to the transphobic cunt in the crowd and said cunt getting removed from the arena.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the more I think about it, the more pissed off I am that WWE doesn't book Goldberg exactly like AEW books Sting. If he was playing the greatest hits on midcarders in tag matches every few months, I would check that shit out on Youtube for sure.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Its true, he has… i heard


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473836109599850500


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

60 minute world title match last week, 26 minute fun-filled festive main event this week. Pro wrestling 😍


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its true, he has… i heard
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473836109599850500


Wait, I do to! I can be champion one day! omg


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its true, he has… i heard
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473836109599850500


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Adapting said:


> Wait, I do to! I can be champion one day! omg


scuse me for 10min… i need to go check if i’m champion material


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its true, he has… i heard
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473836109599850500


Maybe Isiah Cassidy got confused by Matt Hardy's instructions and pounded Hangman's ass instead


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Well, if you take someone's belt title away, that certainly creates a greater opportunity to pound that ass.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, I was already thrilled enough with Kyle O'Reilly's debut tonight.

That 6-tag main event and that fun opener were just icings to the cake


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its true, he has… i heard
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473836109599850500


He just had a child so we verified that part. He was even willing to share.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I really liked OC v Cole

OC carried Cole to a good match. Love to see the vets giving the younger guys some shine


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> He's been no selling stuff since 1991.


I’ll see your memories and raise you six years with mine!

Sting has been no selling since him and Warrior debuted together in 1985.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I started to think they were gonna pull the trigger on a CM Punk heel turn there. The way he and MJF kept teasing us, the six man tag and Bash in the title.... My mind got carried away lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Sting lost his first job in 1975 as a vacuum cleaner salesman cause he didn’t want to sell - thats how long he’s been doing it


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The main event was good. Rest of the show was a bunch of nothing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Sting lost his first job in 1975 as a vacuum cleaner salesman cause he didn’t want to sell - thats how long he’s been doing it


You're on fire tonight, bud.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I really liked OC v Cole
> 
> OC carried Cole to a good match. Love to see the vets giving the younger guys some shine


OC's more methodical style did force Cole to slow it down a bit. And because Orange has an unorthodox offense, Cole couldn't just do the same spots as usual. I also enjoyed this match a lot.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> You're on fire tonight, bud.


its really late and i’m really tired


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>



Britt Crushin The CHRISTMAS SWEATER CONTEST


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473862524898582528

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Trophies said:


> Mostly watched WWE lol well over 18


Ok. Fair enough. you won the war, so if we had won and Austin turned up at 60, I wouldn’t know why he was doing certain shit either. Haha

The Sting No Sell is a classic spot he used to, in effect, “Hulk Up”. Ric Flair basically told him to start using it, and it was just such a crowd pleaser that it became one of his signature spots.

The dazed and confused fall to accidentally headbutt a downed opponents nuts? Another Ric Flair creation that mimicked the Flair Flop only used against The Nature Boy to pop the crowd.

Flair created Sting in almost every sense of the word.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473862524898582528
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


just another cult of corny guy ejected


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

@LifeInCattleClass i missed the Bucks segment. Are they really already going to make the UE vs ELITE? Why did Cole walk out?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> @LifeInCattleClass i missed the Bucks segment. Are they really already going to make the UE vs ELITE? Why did Cole walk out?


Cole was at first at odds with KOR - kinda a carry over from their nxt feud i think. He was kinda uncomfortable man in the middle, but left the ring with the undisputed fishes

Bucks didn’t seem to impressed with it all - it won‘t go to a match straight away

but we’ll definitely see Elite vs the Fishes when Kenny is back - it won’t be straight away


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Adam Cole needs to hit the gym. He’s smaller than OC.





Mr316 said:


> Freaking Peter Avalon has a better physique than Adam Cole.





Mr316 said:


> Seriously. He looks like shit.





Mr316 said:


> Adam Cole is not over 170.





Mr316 said:


> Good match. Would be great if Adam Cole actually looked like a wrestler.


And @The Wood used to argue that I was wrong and Adam Cole was as big as Kenny Omega. Legit. Ditto for the other Aussie that I can’t remember. Cornette and the like love to pretend Adam Cole is a fine, believable wrestler. He’s smaller than any average sized man.

And he was NXT champ!


RapShepard said:


> The crazy part is Undisputed Era was leading the charge when Dynamite was beating NXT


Goes to show how easy it really is to manipulate wrestling fans into thinking someone or something is hot shit. Adam Cole is smaller than Orange Cassidy, but with a huge push, HHH was able to convince fans that he was the best wrestler in the world for a year.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Cole was at first at odds with KOR - kinda a carry over from their nxt feud i think. He was kinda uncomfortable man in the middle, but left the ring with the undisputed fishes
> 
> Bucks didn’t seem to impressed with it all - it won‘t go to a match straight away
> 
> but we’ll definitely see Elite vs the Fishes when Kenny is back - it won’t be straight away


Ugh.

I wish Kenny would stay away if that’s all he is going to do.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> And @The Wood used to argue that I was wrong and Adam Cole was as big as Kenny Omega. Legit. Ditto for the other Aussie that I can’t remember. Cornette and the like love to pretend Adam Cole is a fine, believable wrestler. He’s smaller than any average sized man.
> 
> And he was NXT champ!
> 
> Goes to show how easy it really is to manipulate wrestling fans into thinking someone or something is hot shit. Adam Cole is smaller than Orange Cassidy, but with a huge push, HHH was able to convince fans that he was the best wrestler in the world for a year.


Cole needs to be criticized more for that stupid Panama Sunrise, it's so fucking ridiculous. And yeah folk do underplay his size and overrate his charisma.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> Ugh.
> 
> I wish Kenny would stay away if that’s all he is going to do.


why? It’ll be good matches and keeps Kenny from the title a bit in a hot program


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> why? It’ll be good matches and keeps Kenny from the title a bit in a hot program


It keeps Kenny with the Bucks, which I understand will never change, but still…


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> why? It’ll be good matches and keeps Kenny from the title a bit in a hot program


I'm not big on Kenny but he's 10x the talent when he's away from the goofyness. The elite/undisputed era is only going to bring him down.

He's your biggest talent that hasn't been on WWE TV. AEW should be protecting him so, when he's against all these outsiders who were with the big bad monster, he's a credible opponent. All this school playground mess causes him to come off like a joke who shouldn't even be in the same ring as former WWE champions.

If he knows what's good for him, he should say fuck you all to both the elite and the undisputed era, and stick Callis alone. Everyone else are comedy jokes.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473850892961173506

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

.christopher. said:


> I'm not big on Kenny but he's 10x the talent when he's away from the goofyness. The elite/undisputed era is only going to bring him down.
> 
> He's your biggest talent that hasn't been on WWE TV. AEW should be protecting him so, when he's against all these outsiders who were with the big bad monster, he's a credible opponent. All this school playground mess causes him to come off like a joke who shouldn't even be in the same ring as former WWE champions.
> 
> If he knows what's good for him, he should say fuck you all to both the elite and the undisputed era, and stick Callis alone. Everyone else are comedy jokes.


Bingo.

And ultimately, I do believe when Bryan is champion, Kenny will “go it alone” on his final quest to dethrone the WWE guy who holds his company’s title.

But yeah…in the meantime we gonna have lots of goofy shit.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Main event was fun. The FTR and MJF promo was good as well. Darby, Sting and Punk were a perfect team.

Page and Bryan was a solid back and forth.

Cole and Orange Cassidy started off watchable then went into the typical Adam Cole nonsense where he does the stupidest shit he can think of, which isn’t helped when he’s in there with Orange Cassidy who is a comedian with only one joke.

Thankfully Kyle signed because all three guys desperately need to be a stable.

Wardlow squash was properly done. I think the crowd could really get behind a Wardlow face turn and I think they’re building towards that well but hopefully it’s not rushed.

You couldn’t pay me to watch Ruby and Nyla. I hope Thunder Rosa wins the tournament because Jade and Soho need a lot of work

Black And Garrison was incredibly boring and Black is slowly regressing into where he was in WWE, which is a cool entrance and not much else.

I don’t understand why Lambert is still a thing. Are people still into the shitty Cornette rip off promos?

I also don’t understand why the Hardy stable is still a thing. Private Party went from a team that had people hyped but now rarely anyone is talking about them. Matt Hardy is just not entertaining. I don’t know why he keeps getting programs. Every feud he’s been in has been some of the worst shit in AEW. I’d honestly rather they bring out Stunt and Janella because at least they invoke some sort of conversation between people who like them and don’t care for them.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Jesus, so Trashitty kicked out of Cole's finisher and then Cole needed help to beat the goof? At least we got a "Kyle O'Reilly and Bobby Fish are better than the Hardly Boyz" sign.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Having O-Reilly back kinda keeps Adam Cole acting mature at least.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Jesus, so Trashitty kicked out of Cole's finisher and then Cole needed help to beat the goof? At least we got a "Kyle O'Reilly and Bobby Fish are better than the Hardly Boyz" sign.


Yep, Khan loves to protect his pet, OC.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Pretty good show. The main event was loads of fun. Punk in the Sting facepaint was cool and the match itself was great. They got a lot more time than I thought they would. I really appreciate Tony Khan having them go 22+ minutes and not having Punk and MJF get physical. That was perfect. These 2 don't need to touch in an in-ring match situation until they have their 1v1. If this was WWE, they literally would have given EVERYTHING away.

The Malakai Black match was incredible for what it was from my POV. Was not expecting Black to win so easily, then he kills Pillman 2 seconds after lol. I love it.  This was my favorite part of the night. Please continue to book Black like this Tony, please. The guy is EASILY a main eventer and now that he's out of Cody's world, let's get him back to where he was before his first loss. This was booked perfectly. And he didn't even need a Black Mass for the win. PAC is gonna come looking for revenge soon, and the Black/PAC match is guaranteed to be a banger.

Nice Hangman/Bryan segment. Can't wait for the rematch in 2 weeks.

OC vs Cole was good, and the KOR debut was well done, I just really hope they don't ignore the blood feud that they had in NXT, different company or not it needs to be addressed. I hope they're not planning on breaking the Bucks away though. I want a 5 man Undisputed Elite.

Nyla vs Ruby Soho was decent, but I'm so tired of Nyla Rose at this point that I can't really get invested in her matches. Ruby was the right winner though. I'm thinking Jade wins next week via fuckery and we get Jade vs Soho in the finals.

Fun show tonight and next week looks pretty good as well.

*Overall: 8/10*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Kyle oreilly the battered spouse helping Adam Cole beat orange Cassidy. Adam Cole needing help to beat orange Cassidy. Big laughs all around. Tony could have been creative and stuck him in American top team. But Nope let's join wwe in trashing the black and gold nxt fans 

Wardlow smash, finally something makes sense on this show 

Enjoyed the Bryan hangman promo. Can we not go through the obvious draw cliche and have it finish without judges involvement please?

Your typical Lambert promo. You know what would have made it better? KYLE OREILLY JOINING AMERICAN TOP TEAM 

Nyla vs ruby I didn't care for.

Black vs Griff was a fun match. He kicked the soul out of pillman Jesus christ that was nice 

Main event was awesome feel good stuff. I really hope Max is OK that bump was terrifying


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

That TK must have a lot of pets. If that is how he treats what we call his pets what the hell do we call The Gunn Club? Billy and his kids must secretly be related to the Khan family. Their record as a team is ridiculous.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Lol at Darby Allen painting his face up to match Cora Jades color scheme for her gear she’s been wearing. 😂 that’s new level of petty


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

OC… why oh why are you on my tv. Cole should have gone over clean. I like the storyline with the bucks.

MJF got a bit excited with the spray tan.

Wardlow is great. He better go over MJF in the pay off.

Lambert - excellent. I love self aware storyline’s.

Britt - great as always.

Who says AEW doesn’t do promos?

Soho doesn’t get much love on WF, but I think she is great. More than serviceable in the ring, good look, charisma.

Black is still over and is a fine character (Apparently he was buried forever after Cody … hyperbole anyone)

I was actually hoping griff would be a bit more competitive. I like him and pillman.

Don’t like trios matches and punk and stings tribute was cheesy. I am cooling on Darby (is it true he is an a$$ backstage? - that effects my opinion ). Nice match though, and of course we have The Stinger. What an amazing guy.

Another really fine episode 8/10


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

bdon said:


> Bingo.
> 
> And ultimately, I do believe when Bryan is champion, Kenny will “go it alone” on his final quest to dethrone the WWE guy who holds his company’s title.
> 
> But yeah…in the meantime we gonna have lots of goofy shit.


Just have to hope that, by then, he's got the shitty stench of the elite and undisputed era off of him. You know he's going to have a 30+ min competitive match with that midget Cole.

We all know Omega likes playing with his friends but, shit, he needs to do what's best for himself. Even I - someone who's admittedly not that big on him - can see he is levels above everyone else in that circus. This isn't like HBK and the kliq. At least HHH, Hall and Nash all had something about them unlike Omega's chums.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

What a boring show, why does every fucking match have to be 20+ minutes? Fast forwarding their matches is tiresome let alone watching them with all their Superkicks and shit. Everything involving Cole and his spot monkeys is usually the low point of the show. Hangman is not a good mic worker, he's not a good champion all around and doesn't feel like one with all his cowboy shit cringe. The mainevent was nice with the paint but it was sloppy as hell. It's sad seeing Black losing his momentum, he had a great build until his loss to Cody.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Why they moved Ruby Riott away from the title picture with Britt Baker is beyond me as they literally had a fire interaction when Ruby first showed up and that story line could have been milked for all its worth for a few months, especially with Jamie Hayter getting involved they could've had Ruby work with Deeb or Rosa as well in that angle against Britt's group. Instead they have this secondary womens title that means nothing in a division where theres only about 4 or 5 decent womens wrestlers with only 2 or 3 that are currently over with one losing momentum rapidly(Soho) and maybe only 2 or 3 that are womens championship material. Between having jobbers, a man and a few skilled womens title contenders in the secondary TBS womens title tournament its no wonder AEWs womens division is looked at as a joke. Let's not forget Riho being in the division let alone being an actual contender for the title.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

While fast forwarding through Dynamite I just noticed CM Punk dressed like early 90's Sting?? Lol, oh man how the mighty have fallen. That's almost as bad as him breaking a sweat during his 15 minute competitive matches against indie job guys no one has ever heard of.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> It keeps Kenny with the Bucks, which I understand will never change, but still…





.christopher. said:


> I'm not big on Kenny but he's 10x the talent when he's away from the goofyness. The elite/undisputed era is only going to bring him down.
> 
> He's your biggest talent that hasn't been on WWE TV. AEW should be protecting him so, when he's against all these outsiders who were with the big bad monster, he's a credible opponent. All this school playground mess causes him to come off like a joke who shouldn't even be in the same ring as former WWE champions.
> 
> If he knows what's good for him, he should say fuck you all to both the elite and the undisputed era, and stick Callis alone. Everyone else are comedy jokes.


guys…. Guys….. please

Kenny and the Bucks and Kenny and Ibushi - like death and taxes

the one does not exist without the other


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Kyle oreilly the battered spouse helping Adam Cole beat orange Cassidy. Adam Cole needing help to beat orange Cassidy. Big laughs all around. Tony could have been creative and stuck him in American top team. But Nope let's join wwe in trashing the black and gold nxt fans
> 
> Wardlow smash, finally something makes sense on this show
> 
> ...


KOR joining ATT would make zero sense - like none

not with all his history with Cole, Bucks, Fish - in NXT and the indies

like zero zero


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

thorn123 said:


> Don’t like trios matches and punk and stings tribute was cheesy. I am cooling on Darby* (is it true he is an a$$ backstage? - that effects my opinion ).* Nice match though, and of course we have The Stinger. What an amazing guy.
> 
> Another really fine episode 8/10


well, supposedly he legit hangs out with Sting 90% of the time - can‘t see Sting hanging with an ass


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Which top guy who had 20~ mins match with pockets was that? Like 10th? How the fuck I'm supposed to take Adam Cole serious.... fuckkkkk


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Jeez








MJF nasty bump


Watch "MJF nasty bump" on Streamable.




streamable.com


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Jeez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It just looked really bad. Scared the shit out of me when I realized they were trying to set up to do a hip toss out of the ring.

But thankfully FTR got enough of MJF’s legs to slow his momentum, so that he could somewhat catch himself and prevent death.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> KOR joining ATT would make zero sense - like none
> 
> not with all his history with Cole, Bucks, Fish - in NXT and the indies
> 
> like zero zero


Except he and Cole just has a blood feud a few months ago


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Except he and Cole just has a blood feud a few months ago


well, they didn’t look 100% happy with each other

friends become enemies become friends in a new land - not uncommon


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

AEW is now Undisputed! Kyle O'Reilly's debut was quite the surprise, I thought they were going to wait until New Years Smash for that one!


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Mah boy Punk would have done a better job with the facepaint.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Adam Cole looks like Captain America before he had the super serum


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> Adam Cole looks like Captain America before he had the super serum


And Cornette and those of his ilk go out of their way to defend him as a threat. “He ACTS like a man.”


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

otbr87 said:


> While fast forwarding through Dynamite I just noticed CM Punk dressed like early 90's Sting?? Lol, oh man how the mighty have fallen. That's almost as bad as him breaking a sweat during his 15 minute competitive matches against indie job guys no one has ever heard of.


Yeah, it has nothing to do with them paying tribute to Sting in an iconic building for his career


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hitman1987 said:


> Adam Cole looks like Captain America before he had the super serum


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> KOR joining ATT would make zero sense - like none
> 
> not with all his history with Cole, Bucks, Fish - in NXT and the indies
> 
> like zero zero





LifeInCattleClass said:


> well, they didn’t look 100% happy with each other
> 
> friends become enemies become friends in a new land - not uncommon


Yeah them reuniting eventually makes sense because its wrestling, them reuniting 3 months after finishing an almost year long blood feud doesn't make sense. Especially since AEW casts itself as the self aware promotion that acknowledges what happens everywhere else. The "this is my brother we talked it out" isn't earned. Luckily for them people will ignore because "omg Undisputed Era vs The Elite"


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah them reuniting eventually makes sense because its wrestling, them reuniting 3 months after finishing an almost year long blood feud doesn't make sense. Especially since AEW casts itself as the self aware promotion that acknowledges what happens everywhere else. The "this is my brother we talked it out" isn't earned. Luckily for them people will ignore because "omg Undisputed Era vs The Elite"


Its a lot more continuity than what we normally get on the other side of the pond + you know they will address it

can’t do it all in one night


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Its a lot more continuity than what we normally get on the other side of the pond + you know they will address it
> 
> can’t do it all in one night


No deflecting, the fact they're already together means there's little continuity. They jumped straight into, should've been built too especially since Kenny is gone.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> And Cornette and those of his ilk go out of their way to defend him as a threat. “He ACTS like a man.”


I agree with a lot of what Cornette says but I cannot see how he can not criticise Adam Cole for his complete lack of muscle. I’ve not seen his body of work in NXT but I see nothing impressive about him at all.

To me he is just the Spike Dudley to the young bucks


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Whoanma said:


>


“I’m Captain America Bay-Bay”


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hitman1987 said:


> “I’m Captain America Bay-Bay”


Nah, that's Homelan...I mean...Cory.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Good show overall. I really did enjoy the main event, and Punk being dressed like Sting circa 1988 was a nice tribute. Good work by all in the match.

Glad Ruby won her match...I think it's going to be her vs Thunder Rosa in the final, with Rosa going over. I could be wrong, though. I don't think Jade is ready to be in a lengthy match, which the final of the tournament should be.

I don't watch WWE/NXT, so I have no idea how good Kyle O'Reilly is or isn't. However, he came off strong and the three of them teasing a split from the Bucks isn't a bad thing. At some point "The Elite" needs to not be a thing in AEW anymore. 

I also liked how strong Malakai Black was made to look by destroying the Varsity Blondes. I actually like Griff and Pillman as a team, but they need to rebuild Black at the moment, so this was smart booking.


----------



## Gibbs0102 (Oct 15, 2019)

Is it just me or did sting look a little of tonight I know he is getting up there in age just seemed a bit sloppy might need to watch the match again


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> No deflecting, the fact they're already together means there's little continuity. They jumped straight into, should've been built too especially since Kenny is gone.


‘Deflecting’ - lol

i’m simply saying see how they’ll address it - remember, 80% of us didn’t watch NXT, so hardly give a fuck


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘Deflecting’ - lol
> 
> i’m simply saying see how they’ll address it - remember, 80% of us didn’t watch NXT, so hardly give a fuck


Nope can't put the toothpaste back in the tube, they're homies again and it happened OFF SCREEN. Aamazing Spider-Man 2 had better writing!!!!!


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

This was probably the best Dynamite since Full Gear, but they are still leaning to much into the WWE style pacing of segments and structure.

The opening match was good, albeit it took a while to get going. I probably would have had Cole win clean and then have O'Reilly debut for a post match attack. O'Reilly in AEW is fine, but not exciting. I like adding ReDragon to the tag division though.

Bryan/Hangman promo. This is what I mean with the WWE style pacing and structure. Watch this segment and tell me this isn't right out of Raw/Smackdown. If you watch WWE, you likely enjoyed this. It was good for what it was, but I stopped watching WWE because I can't stand their promo style. I don't want to see this every week.

Another promo - MJF is obviously really good, but I am seeing a trend here.

Wardlow squashes Shawn Dean - I liked it, but he needs to interact with the crowd more and move this story along. The crowd does ask for more power bombs, but I think he could get more out of them.

Lambert's promo - This is not one of Lambert's better promos. He is getting repetitive and I really want Ethan Page to branch out on his own. The line about Cody being a bigger dick was good though.

The first hour of this show had 1 longer match to open, 4 promo segments and a squash match. I am genuinely curious how the "AEW needs to focus on promos" crowd feels about this.

Britt Baker promo - The trend continues. Good promo by Britt, as is tradition with her. I liked the "you'll shoot your eye out" line.

Owen Hart video package - Loved it. Owen deserves every tribute he gets. I am excited for the tournament. Also, I like that it is ending at double or nothing. Hopefully that means it is either a longer tournament with a new format or it isn't starting up until a few month into 2022. The latter is nice because it won't butt up against their more recent tournaments.

Ruby vs Nyla - Meh. Ruby does a lot of things right. She sells well, cuts a good promo and her look is unique, but she can look very awkward in the ring. For someone that is smaller, she isn't very quick. It looks work against someone like Nyla since the size is so staggering. I did like the Ruby pulling off her finisher in a new way. Either Jade is beating Ruby or Ruby is beating Rosa. I predict the former.

Shida vs Deeb video - I have really enjoyed this feud, so it continuing is fine by me. Granted, I usually hate constant rematches, so I can understand people wanting it to end.

Malakai Black vs Griff Garrison - It did exactly what it need to do. Blacked look pretty dominant and Griff got a couple good shots in. Pillman is the first person to sell the black mass correctly.

Main event - This was really good. The face paint, the crowd reaction and the pacing of the match was all on point. Granted, Punk's face paint did need some extra work. I hope MJF is fine after that fall on his head. Sting continues to look as good as ever.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Nope can't put the toothpaste back in the tube, they're homies again and it happened OFF SCREEN. Aamazing Spider-Man 2 had better writing!!!!!


Ooof, hot take jones over here


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Ooof, hot take jones over here


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Nope can't put the toothpaste back in the tube, they're homies again and it happened OFF SCREEN. Aamazing Spider-Man 2 had better writing!!!!!


Cole had a pretty clear look of confusion when O'Reilly showed up and even pulled him off OC to confront him. He did leave with them, so your point has merit, but we can't say what the motivations are yet.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> Cole had a pretty clear look of confusion when O'Reilly showed up and even pulled him off OC to confront him. He did leave with them, so your point has merit, but we can't say what the motivations are yet.


I mean unless the surprise was something else, he got some splainin to do lol


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

1. Opening match was bad. Surprise, surprise, when Orange Cassidy is on the show, the show gets worse. Not every match has to have multiple finisher kickouts. The Panama Sunrise/Canadian Destroyer might just be the most worthless finisher of all time. Has it ever actually ended a match?

2. Kyle's debut was not a surprise and I'm not too keen on the AEW version of the Undisputed Era since it's just a retread of what we saw in NXT for years but at least they presented it well with the tension in the Elite. Does Adam Cole attempt to usurp the Elite with the help of Undisputed? Interesting question and it gives us something to look forward to for when Kenny returns. Well-done.

3. Danielson is the meaning of the word "elite." Amazing how much of a heel he's become in just a few weeks. He makes everything natural. Hangman was great here too, first full of doubt and then defiance.

4. The stuff with Wardlow is becoming my favorite part of the show. His turn on MJF is going to be great and I can't wait to see it. They're doing a good job getting him over beforehand.

5. It's hilarious that they're trying to use Lambert to get Cody cheered. That's something straight out of WWE's playbook. Sorry Cody Reigns, but it's not going to work, as it didn't work on Rampage last Friday.

6. Nice tribute to Owen Hart. I'd appreciate if this tournament had more stakes than just a trophy, though. Let the winners get the title shots at Fyter Fest or All Out, or do a G1 style challenge rights briefcase.

7. Nyla vs. Ruby was meh.

8. Nice to see Serena and Hikaru Shida continuing their feud, although they should space it out a bit so it doesn't get overdone. Honestly, this should have been the final for the TBS title, not the brackets they have now. Their feud is far better than anything in that tournament, or indeed, anything Baker has done for months.

9. Malakai's presentation was good. It's nice to see the rebuild going, but it still leaves a bitter taste. This guy should have been a prime threat to Hangman by now, but he lost months and months of heat with Cody.

10. Fun main event. MJF is the best thing in wrestling right now. He will and should be the first guy to beat Punk in AEW. He's going to have a massive 2022 between the coming feud with Wardlow and his likely beating Page to become the next champion. Can't wait to see what he has in store.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

WWE dropped the ball on Sting


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Hitman1987 said:


> I agree with a lot of what Cornette says but I cannot see how he can not criticise Adam Cole for his complete lack of muscle. I’ve not seen his body of work in NXT but I see nothing impressive about him at all.
> 
> To me he is just the Spike Dudley to the young bucks


Geez. That’s a fucking burial. Lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> This was probably the best Dynamite since Full Gear, but they are still leaning to much into the WWE style pacing of segments and structure.
> 
> The opening match was good, albeit it took a while to get going. I probably would have had Cole win clean and then have O'Reilly debut for a post match attack. O'Reilly in AEW is fine, but not exciting. I like adding ReDragon to the tag division though.
> 
> ...


It is a WWE show, and yet we get crickets from those whining about ratings and complaining about the WWE-style.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> It is a WWE show, and yet we get crickets from those whining about ratings and complaining about the WWE-style.


this dynamite did not feel wwe-like to me at all


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Except he and Cole just has a blood feud a few months ago


I don't really follow NXT anymore but didn't they have a big blow off match in Cole's final match? They had a disagreement and resolved it with a fight.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> this dynamite did not feel wwe-like to me at all


That’s cause you’re letting a Cassidy showing and an awesome fucking main event that highlighted the Stinger cloud your opinion. Everything in between was WWE bs.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> That’s cause you’re letting a Cassidy showing and an awesome fucking main event that highlighted the Stinger cloud your opinion. Everything in between was WWE bs.


Squashes are cool man.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Whoanma said:


>


Still more intimidating than Cole


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prized Fighter said:


> This was probably the best Dynamite since Full Gear, but they are still leaning to much into the WWE style pacing of segments and structure.
> 
> The opening match was good, albeit it took a while to get going. I probably would have had Cole win clean and then have O'Reilly debut for a post match attack. O'Reilly in AEW is fine, but not exciting. I like adding ReDragon to the tag division though.
> 
> ...


I think this show had a bunch of promos to make up for the fact there was a 1-hour match last week, so they had ground to make up this week


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

RunaroundMan said:


> Yeah, it has nothing to do with them paying tribute to Sting in an iconic building for his career


It looks like Punk is just happy to be there and maybe felt left out being the only uncool guy on the team who didn't have any face paint. I can't really see the face of AEW under all of that paint and terrible booking. What was once the face of WWE 10 years ago now looks like an indie jobber in AEW. When it comes to ex-WWE/WCW guys in AEW kudos to Sting for protecting his character and image in AEW so far, might be the only one that hasn't been poorly booked yet.


----------



## GohanX (Sep 15, 2021)

This show live was amazing. Everything is better live of course, but even the Dark Elevation matches were a good time. I hope the crowd's enthusiasm came through on TV. 

Btw, talking about size... I'm 5 foot 10 and a decent size dude and am bigger than 80% of the roster when they came up close to me. On the flip side, Hook is a lot bigger in person than he looks on TV, and he's shredded. He looked a lot bigger than he did on Rampage last week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> That’s cause you’re letting a Cassidy showing and an awesome fucking main event that highlighted the Stinger cloud your opinion. Everything in between was WWE bs.


nah, hangman / db was aew-promo style - talking about feelings and deeper layers to each character

ruby / nyla was unfortunately very aew - two mediocre workers given way too much time (wwe would’ve had them done in 3 min)

mjf promo was good and unscripted

malakai had a nice squash and rebuilding - in wwe he would be forgotten and dancing

so, not wwe-style at all IMO - feels like aew


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"The #OwenHartCup men's and women's tournaments will take place in May, culminating with both finals at #AEW Double or Nothing with Dr. Martha Hart on hand to award the cups to the winners. We'll have more on #TheOwen WEDNESDAY on #AEWDynamite Watch #AEWRampage NOW on @tntdrama!"

So, I just realized the finals of The Owen are at Double or Nothing, which is the May PPV, not at Revolution, which is the next AEW PPV. So, this is either a huge bracket or it isn't starting for a while


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> "The #OwenHartCup men's and women's tournaments will take place in May, culminating with both finals at #AEW Double or Nothing with Dr. Martha Hart on hand to award the cups to the winners. We'll have more on #TheOwen WEDNESDAY on #AEWDynamite Watch #AEWRampage NOW on @tntdrama!"
> 
> So, I just realized the finals of The Owen are at Double or Nothing, which is the May PPV, not at Revolution, which is the next AEW PPV. So, this is either a huge bracket or it isn't starting for a while


I do wonder if Martha wanted to do May as that was the month Owen Hart died?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Erik. said:


> I do wonder if Martha wanted to do May as that was the month Owen Hart died?


Oh yeah that makes a lot of sense


----------



## Ameer Patel (May 30, 2019)

Good show overall only fast forwarded through the women's match since I have no interest in Ruby Soho or Rose

Orange Cassidy should not be so competitive, it was funny the first few times I saw it but now I'm tired of his gimmick now and it's stuff like this is why AEW will never attract a casual audience 

Was a good amount of promos on this show, but I think they should mix up the start of the show - It's usually always start off with a long match - I would have put the Adam Page and Bryan Segment on first


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anyone noticed AEW are currently without their first three champions, Jericho, Moxley and Omega? It shows the strength in depth that they can still put on good shows with good matches even missing three of their biggest stars.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

MJF running from Punk was the best thing on the show...I was dying hahaha


----------



## ThunderNitro (Sep 16, 2021)

I don't know if I can ever fully enjoy AEW wrestling unless the casuals approve of the show by watching it.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

That Owen Hart tribute was brilliant.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Heel BD is the best talent working in wrestling today and it’s not even close.

More goat level mic work last night. Honestly he’s going to get cheered running down entitled millennials


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Heel BD is the best talent working in wrestling today and it’s not even close.
> 
> More goat level mic work last night. Honestly he’s going to get cheered running down entitled millennials


I do think it's hilarious because the definition of millennial I understand is that you turned 18 in the year 2000, so Bryan is actually just a few months away from being a millennial himself LOL


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Geeee said:


> I don't really follow NXT anymore but didn't they have a big blow off match in Cole's final match? They had a disagreement and resolved it with a fight.


Humans don't work like that. And Adams turned on kyle twice. Roh and nxt. It's not natural to forgive that quick in wrestling.

Unless you're wwe. 

I just would have preferred Adam showing fear of kyle. But he assisted him in the beat down 

Now if bobby fish played peacemaker that is fine but even then trust is gone and Cole kayfabe thinks kyle's a success parasite. He wouldn't let kyle leach off him again even if they have begrudging respect


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I am Groot said:


> WWE dropped the ball on Sting


It was inevitable, brother. Still annoying, though. I wasn't watching the WWE at the time but I have gone back and watched some of his stuff there, and he was probably more over there than here and in TNA. Crowd went bezerk for him everytime. He was a WCW guy, though, so it wasn't on.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)




----------

